# Prontogest side effects?



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Far to early for pg symptoms so this is
more of a drug related question but did anyone else find prontogest have stronger side effects than with pessaries, feel quite tired and crampy/fluttery not to mention a strong feeling of nausea today. Only 2 days past 3dt so WAY to early to be related to embryos themselves? Any tips or ideas? Xxxxx


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Bubbletastic

So funny - I've just also created a post in relation to Gestone injections - see other post re red face!

I've never used the pessaries so no reference to compare but I definitely have nausea and tiredness so in the same boat as you.

Fingers crossed it helps us get ready for a BFP and lots of morning sickness - FX for us both! I've read lots of really positive results with the injections vs the pessaries to clinging on to that 

S x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Sjhansf!! 
Looks like we both had transfer on the same day  mine was d3t was yours? 
I shall keep fingers crossed for us both. My face hasn't gone red but I do have some little red bumps on my bum


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi
i am finding the injections similar to the pessaries with side effects, but i have many days left of the injections so maybe it will get worse! 
i am bloated, tired and gasey   which i was on the pessaries, but have also felt a little nausea which is different and must be the drugs as so early. 
for me, i think the progesterone messes with my digestive system. so trying to remember to drink peppermint tea (which i now hate after overdosing on it last cycle!) and hoping acupuncture will help, but interested to hear if anyone has any other tips.
x


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine was 2dt, so not sure if that's good or bad sign but the embryologist graded one embie top grade and the other 'good' grade

I've also got little bumps but have gotten on ok with the injections - have you?

I was a bit nervous initially as I read so many horror stories of pain and lumps and black bruising etc so far so good though!!

Lots of luck x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

i have the little bumps on my bum where the needle went in, but apart from that not so bad so far, not much bump or bruise!
are you ladies injecting yourself? dh went away on monday and i am doing it, was ok this morning but have had a few nightmares, mostly is the angle of getting to my butt!!!


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Yogabunny I'm still obsessed with my liquid intake so I have found that the water is helping with the nausea - I've noticed I get it when I haven't had as much. If you're bored with peppermint tea (I did the same as you a few years ago and now can't stand it either) Try fresh sliced ginger with a splash of honey


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm doing my own as my OH has an absolute fear of needles. So funny, he's such a 'bloke' in every other way but hates the sight of them. When we had our tests he literally passed out cold for his bloodtest!!

I've gotten on OK - I've found it easy if I just jab it in vs hesitating and I have to remember to have something ready to push on once I've taken the needle out. The first morning the oil trickled out a bit too quickly for my liking! 

I guess it's just getting the hang of it. I wondered if I was being naïve to the pain etc as only on day 4 but I think a lot of this injection stuff is mind over matter for me....

When do you ladies test?


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Ops just seen signatures - we all test around the same time! 

FX for you both x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

So glad I'm not the only one  (sorry) 
Suppose
We'd best adapt as after all hopefully we'll be injecting for the next ten weeks !!!  
I'm going to try the herbal tea and have to admit I've only had it badly today the only day my fluid intakes been well below 3ltrs 

I've let hubby do these....... First thing I've let him have as 'his job' bar his little visit to the room    
He's relishing it abit too much


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

26th June for me our clinic like you to wait a long time


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

I have broken 2 vials which means i now run out day before test day, I called to admit it today and so they have given me permission to test on 21st June so I can get more supplies if I need them    

  hoping the gestone does the trick for all of us xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

So today's side effect is strong cramps that woke me 6am !!

Also rear deliveries appear to have ceased to exist so thinking some fibregel may be needed  
Xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

oh no!   I might start on the prune juice now!! How are you getting on? Hope the 2ww is not sending you too crazy x


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh me too on the prune juice albeit everything is in order still  


I had really strong cramping yesterday low down. Its an odd pain, not like AF more like a flicking sensation, stitch like when you've run too far...Last time I had that I was pregnant so I saw it as a happy happy sign but also thought it was far too early for anything like inplantation time-think that's more likely in a couple of days.

Gone today so literally just had it off and on all day yesterday-odd....

Injections still going well but am sporting a beautiful bruise on one side now.

How are you ladies? 

Yogobunny-those viles are a pain aren't they-think I've got the knack now but don't ask me how.....

S


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm very sore when walking !! My bum bum 

5dp3dt shouldn't be too soon for implantation specially if like me embies were growing well !
(That's what I'm telling myself after all day 8 is nicely between the 6-12 day window where it starts xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

yes positive thoughts ladies, I had a funny feeling, and it was only 1 dp 5dt, i like to think it was the hatching blast they put back hanging on! 

Since then I have had low level cold/flu symptoms and been very tired, I am hoping it is implantation and different to last time because there are 2 embies this time.    hoping it is not just a cold coming!!! feel alot better this afternoon.
i had more feelings last time in my tummy i think, still got a week for thise to develop i guess.
oh plleeeeeease let it work!!! xxx

poor you bubbletastic


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

for us all !!!

I've read so many things about the injections providing better success rates than the pessaries so here's hoping. 

I'm doing as much positive thinking as humanly possible, even been looking at prams today on my ipad when OH wasn't looking which is slightly nuts but hey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hows everyone holding on.?


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi, not very optimistic, have complete af feelings, cramps  and just the feelings i get before it happens. it's due today, so i am thinking it is only the gestone stopping me bleeding. feeling sad, as had built my hopes up, had started daydreaming about twins. clinic said i can test tomorrow, so hopefully will get me out of limbo land. how about everyone else?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Pretty much as you've said Yoga!  
Hopefully we're wrong wrong wrong, I just don't feel pregnant enough to be sure


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi ladies

This 2WW is a killer eh? I thought it was hard before IVF but this is something else. I had a lot of twinge like cramps, not really like AF cramps last weekend but since then nothing.

Had every symptom in the book - sore/big (*)(*) nausea tiredness then ranging to absolutely nothing. mind games vs actual symptoms I suspect. 

I naively hadn't realised until last night that the Gestone actually stops you from bleeding so happily went past my due date, 2days back (I have v short cycles)  albeit determined not to test. I guess as well as MC that's a reason to be on the injections so all good but at the same time think I'd also like to know.

4 more sleeps until I test-how about you two? 

S x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Sj-6 sleeps here   my clinic has you wait 18 days from EC


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

I am testing tomorrow morning
clinic has said to go for it as I am low on gestone and would run ut on Tuesday the day of OTD
As it's a frozen, there's no danger of trigger injection i guess. I will be 10dp 5dt
I got a BFP at 10 dp 5 dtransfer last time, but it was a higher grade blast.  
I don't remember any AF feelings last time, but I did start to bleed a little on my BFP about the day it was due
...........thoughts going round and round!!!!


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

oh good luck Yoga Bunny!!!!!!


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you ! sometimes this site of lovely strangers who know what i am going through really saves my sanity xx


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

ditto !!!!


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Yoga bunny- hope you test went well this morning? XX


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for checking hun - it's a BFN for me. No trace of a line on the FR. So devastated, I had got my hopes up. I will call the clinic who may say I have to keep going with the gestone til Tuesday. Not sure if can keep going with this much more. Hopefully in a few days will be able to dust myself down and do our last NHS cycle. At the moment, not sure if can take it! Lots of luck to you and everyone else. x


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry-this journey is so freakin tough!!! Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Yoga- I'm so sorry this is such an unfair 'game' we're forced to play. After two failed cycles before this I understand only too well how much OTD can sting.... The only reason I've not tested early is the fear that will officially be 'it'. 
I wish you happier days ahead wherever you choose to go from here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

If you need a chat I'm a pm away


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you so much sjhansf and Bubbletastic 
It is so confusing as there are so many different ways to turn with treatment options, no one agrees with each other etc...  so hard to know what choices to make for the best. 
Wishing you both lots of luck for this cycle
Bubbletastic, I really hope it will be third time lucky for both of us xxxxx


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi there

Woke up to a little bleeding this morning, even on Gestone, so wasn't that optimistic for my test. Anyhow went ahead and sadly it's a BFN. You know life is an absolute cow sometimes and today I will mostly hate the world and hide under my duvet. 

But tomorrow is another day... Somehow the awful feeling I have will have to fade as feeling like this isn't a good place to be. 

I still feel lucky that I got as far along as I did, producing top grade embies wasn't something I thought would happen. 

I also feel so so lucky to have my gorgeous OH-without him this just wouldn't be bearable. 

I know that I will be a Mummy one day, I will not give up, be that with another cycle, with DE, even adoption-I guess that all remains to be seen. 

Right Bubbletastic - over to you!!! I'm thinking yogabunny and I need inspiring and you're gonna get a BFP - are you testing tomorrow? Best of luck and don't forget to update us!!

S x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi sjhansf, 

oh    . Life is cruel sometimes. I hope I can give you some hope that even few days later it is a bit easier. We will get there dreams come true just not always in the way we expected, and as you say, you have had some good results so take strength in that and your OH. 

Bubbletastic please let us know how you get on. 

I am actually taking the advice of all these annoying people who say just relax, not because i think i will have a miracle conception but because i need to!! My mission is to to take a few weeks off, to stop putting myself under such pressure to be healthy etc all the time, go out more and I'm going to spend some money on a haircut and some new clothes instead of boring old acupuncture or supplements!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Yogabunny. I'm lucky in that I have a very positive OH, I think if it wasn't for him I'd take to my bed and feel sorry for myself but honestly that doesn't get you anywhere does it and certainly doesn't change the result! He has already inspired me to just get going and do what makes you feel better.

I'm with you on the relaxing and enjoying yourself more. We had that very discussion this morning - it's easy to get drawn into treatment being the only thing in your life hey? Hard to balance the fact that my age clock (not to mention egg reserve and hormones) are getting older by the day  

We've booked a follow-up with our consultant on Friday and we'll go from there.

For the remainder of the day I'm surfing on holiday websites, and looking to find a special restaurant to go to on the weekend to share some good wine and fine food! Just want to focus on us for the next month before probably going in to round 2 - ding bloody ding!!!


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, I think for me, if I want something I normally pull out all the stops and go for it. In this case, that approach does not seem to have worked!..... yet   so best to give some other things some focus for a while.

I will be taking some royal jelly in preparation for next egg collection. But not yet, my poor tummy needs a break! I am burping like a nutter from the progesterone still!  x


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

It's all very attractive isn't it - I've been having really bad night sweats, which i'd seen as a positive symptom but not to be

I took royal jelly and given my AM5 1.5, FSH of 25 I was really really pleased to get 3 good quality eggs - think it could have contributed.

Wishing you luck on the remainder of your journey - I'm sure we'll meet again!

S x


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Bubbletastic - wondered how you got on today? x x


----------

